# Jones / Douglas / France / Germany



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

all a complete waste of fucking space


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> all a complete waste of fucking space Â


How true ;D


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Didn't one of them host the space for your vehicle to be made?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

well spotted...


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Agreed. Now I'm glad my car is Hungarian 

Greb


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> all a complete waste of fucking space Â


I guess you don't like going to France for holidays then either?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> guess you don't like going to France for holidays then either?


full of dog shit and french people


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Really? Total nightmare then!! ;D


----------

